

 Can I ask for your help with testing some js loop syntax?  - arash_milani
http://jsperf.com/am-js-loops

======
michaelw
I gave this a try and added the functional form (i.e. bigArray.forEach).

I was a little surprised at how much slower this was. I ended up creating
another test where every case had a function call overhead. All three
functional forms (forEach, map and reduce) were slower than the plain old loop

<http://jsperf.com/am-js-loops/7/edit>

~~~
arash_milani
Thank you for contribution and addition of that functional form. yeah they are
much more slower that plain old for loops.

------
arash_milani
There are various articles on the web that you can improve your javascript
loop performance by modifying the way you code them. I wanted to know what is
the current state for these techniques due to improvements in browser engines.

Thank you for your time.

